# Anyone care to comment on this?



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

shouldn't you be at work young man?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

It's been slow since the end of the year. I got a full forty in last week but not this week. Sucks.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

That is amazing.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> It's been slow since the end of the year. I got a full forty in last week but not this week. Sucks.


 Ouch! Sorry dude I didn't know. 
Now's the time, brother! Go get your license and work for yourself!!!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

JayH said:


> That is amazing.


 I'd be more convinced if one of those guys used their real finger to demonstrate.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> I'd be more convinced if one of those guys used their real finger to demonstrate.


 
Uh, watch the whole thing...........about 3:00 :whistling2:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Ouch! Sorry dude I didn't know.
> Now's the time, brother! Go get your license and work for yourself!!!


I know, I really should. And, I'm on call right now too. That really makes me want to work for myself.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Uh, watch the whole thing...........about 3:00 :whistling2:


 see right under my avatar? I get bored REAL easy.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Uh, watch the whole thing...........about 3:00 :whistling2:


 ...and quite frankly I am getting a little tired of going to web sites people paste up here and they turn out to be kaka.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> ...and quite frankly I am getting a little tired of going to web sites people paste up here and they turn out to be kaka.


hey!

lol, it aint "kaka".
:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> hey!
> 
> lol, it aint "kaka".
> :laughing:


 shouldn't you be studying for your EC test, young man? go freaking register! then pass it, maybe get a raise, maybe get laid off, BUT you will have your license.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Uh, watch the whole thing...........about 3:00 :whistling2:


That guy _*must *_be single.. judging by the finger chosen and location of blade


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> shouldn't you be studying for your EC test, young man? go freaking register! then pass it, maybe get a raise, maybe get laid off, BUT you will have your license.


I should be yes, but...
No, I'm waiting to go change a broken par-30 lamp or reset a gfi. Same as you.

Study? I don't need no stinkin study.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> That guy _*must *_be single.. judging by the finger chosen and location of blade


I would be very interested to find out what 'electrical charge' this thing supposedly senses, and how it senses it.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I would be very interested to find out what 'electrical charge' this thing supposedly senses, and how it senses it.


 ..probably a southwire product. Ask D3.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I would be very interested to find out what 'electrical charge' this thing supposedly senses, and how it senses it.


_THAT_ is a tool with a brain.. I hope your feelings aren't hurt :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> ..probably a southwire product. Ask D3.


He'll just post the Southwire website.



Black4Truck said:


> _THAT_ is a tool with a brain.. I hope your feelings aren't hurt :laughing:


What is this 'brain' thing you speak of?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What is this 'brain' thing you speak of?


:laughing: :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I should be yes, but...
> No, I'm waiting to go change a broken par-30 lamp or reset a gfi. Same as you.
> .


 Ah, but see, I gross at least $150 for resetting a Giffie, while you might make...what's a JM make in Cali? $25 an hour?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Ah, but see, I gross at least $150 for resetting a Giffie, while you might make...what's a JM make in Cali? $25 an hour?


He can make the same thing.......... if he takes 6 hours to reset it. :laughing:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

In Alameda County the Inside Wireman makes $69.06 including benefits.

I don't know whata JM is. Jar Maker?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

JayH said:


> In Alameda County the Inside Wireman makes $69.06 including benefits.
> 
> I don't know whata JM is. Jar Maker?


 non union.
JM= JourneyMan


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

JayH said:


> In Alameda County the Inside Wireman makes $69.06 including benefits.
> 
> I don't know whata JM is. Jar Maker?


 $70 bucks???
Crypes. for that, I could almost give up RAT status.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> $70 bucks???
> Crypes. for that, I could almost give up RAT status.


It's nothing to sneeze at for sure.

Someone's gotta pay for all the screwed up mess in this state. Now if they could just put us back to work....


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Looks like it could save some fingers.
> Check it:
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e7c_1263062264


 Wow that is pretty neat.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Ah, but see, I gross at least $150 for resetting a Giffie, while you might make...what's a JM make in Cali? $25 an hour?


i make a little more than that, not much more though.

You've got me really thinking about it though.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> $70 bucks???
> Crypes. for that, I could almost give up RAT status.


Thought about that also, but starting over seems... lame i guess.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I would be very interested to find out what 'electrical charge' this thing supposedly senses, and how it senses it.


He's just using a simple touch switch similar to those used in household lamps. Except instead of touching the lamp to turn it on off, you touch the saw blade to make it stop...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike_586 said:


> He's just using a simple touch switch similar to those used in household lamps. Except instead of touching the lamp to turn it on off, you touch the saw blade to make it stop...


So............ how do you change the blade? And what happens when you touch the blade when it's _not_ running?

Every time I use my tablesaw, I leave fingerprints all over the blade. I can't imagine spending 60 bucks just to adjust it. Yeah, maybe the sensing mechanism is tied to the power on/off. But while it's an interesting concept, I can't see it being truly practical in the real world.

Of course, OSHA probably will just simply require them because 'they seem like a neat idea.'


----------



## sparky.jp (May 1, 2009)

http://www.sawstop.com/howitworks/how_overview.php

If it's required anyplace, it should be in high school and trade school shops.

And yes, it sucks that it's $69 each time it activates, but this is nothing compared to a trip to the emergency room and all of the subsequent time lost due to what would have happened if it was a normal saw!


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

*$60, Good deal*

Here are a bunch of people who probably think the $60 is OK.
http://www.sawstop.com/finger_saves.php

And the company web site.
http://www.sawstop.com/

The saw came out in 2005 and has good reviews.

Frank


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparky.jp said:


> .......And yes, it sucks that it's $69 each time it activates, but this is nothing compared to a trip to the emergency room and all of the subsequent time lost due to what would have happened if it was a normal saw!


True. I'd pay $70 to keep a finger. But I'd hate paying for everytime the thing trips for no reason. This isn't like a GFI you can just reset.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> He can make the same thing.......... if he takes 6 hours to reset it. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

He better hope their isn't a power failure just as he puts his finger to that blade.


----------

